# ENFJ vs. ENFP



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

Which extrovert do you prefer?


I happen to click with both, though there is one significant difference between them.

ENFP tends to be more _natural_ with their extrovert communication skills, and make you feel ease to open up to them; whereas ENFJ, I often felt their extroverted behaviors and reactions can be a little exaggerated and a bit unnatural. I notice they often have many overly-done gestures and I always felt that their outgoingness is somewhat being forced by choice.

I also noticed that both types like to test people by throwing questions to fish information out in the blue. Though it's usually easy to notice about the hidden-attempt from ENFJ, it's harder to detect this from ENFP as they are smooth talkers. 

I prefer ENFP more than ENFJ because they have this uncanny ability to go deep into many interesting topics even when both people didn't intend. I enjoy spending a good time with ENFJ for fun, but felt I have less in common with them when they want to engage a deeper conversation. Just my preference.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't say I have a preference, but it seems I have more ENFP friends rather than ENFJ....not that I try in any direction or whatever...I don't have any logical explanation for this.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I feel like I have mor ein common with ENFJs, but ENFPs are sometimes more fun to be around.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Misha said:


> Which extrovert do you prefer?


Hm.. I've had some good, bad, awesome, and miserable experiences with ENFP's (most of them were mentally unstable for some reason). I have yet to meet an ENFJ that's within 5 years my age. On one hand, I connect with ENFPs and always wished to meet one that's mentally healthy - male friend or female romantic interest. On the other hand, PersonalityPages.com keeps telling me that ENFJ's are the gold medal (same site told me ESFJ is the silver medal, in which recently I performed my own investigation and debunked). I want to have some experience (platonic or romantic) with ENFJ's that are within 5 years my age. Choices choices...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I understand ENFPs better. ENFJs can be great people, but I don't understand their logic very well.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

In terms of romantic partner, I prefer ENFPs cause they bring the necessary cheer in my life. 

However, their whole hot and cold game can be pretty annoying, especially when you want a definitive answer. 

Regardless, one cannot say whether or not they prefer one or the other. Both have their respective niches and depending on circumstances, they can either be overbearing or completely blissful. So it ultimately depends. 

Still, as said, for romantic partners, I need that spontaneous cheerful random behavior in my life.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh shit it's going down!


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

As an ENFP I get along better with ENFJ's. My brother is an ENFJ so I've grown accustomed to them.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

@mkeath you just made my night by putting that video up. I quote "Battle Royale" all the time and no one responds to it. Or "...Yeah in human dollars." Or "I was mixing some unstable herbs!"


----------



## Malachi (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know enough of each to have a valid opinion on the matter.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I prefer the one which gives me the most chocolate.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I generally am more comfortable around ENFPs. There's a sense of familiarity that's comforting.

ENFJs are cool too.

I like both that are less groupie and not about gossip.


----------



## rbonk (Nov 20, 2011)

Misha said:


> Which extrovert do you prefer?
> 
> 
> I happen to click with both, though there is one significant difference between them.
> ...


 being a J is about being conscious of what you do. they're easy to pick because they're much less natural about themselves.


----------



## barbalootSuits (Sep 19, 2009)

uhhh if I know a cool ENFJ, I'll probably like them. If I meet a cool ENFP, I'll probably like them as well...


----------



## The Sundancer (Mar 26, 2011)

I prefer ENFPs


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Lots of ESFPs, ENFP's, ESFJ's [especially] are mistyped as ENFJ's - or come across as ENFJ's. ENFJ's are rare and also much of what you've described is extremely dependent on their enneagram Type. The "testor" ENFJ is usually a counter-phobic 6, the "calm and serene" ENFJ is probably a Type 9 .. the manipulative flatterer could be a Type 2, the charmer could be a type 3 and so on and so forth. 

Also, it's rare than an ENFJ would allow someone to get too close until and unless there's reason to. ENFJ's are focused individuals generally and would rather keep their attention on the bigger picture based on long-term consequences [the butterfly effect of various seemingly unrelated events is like a constant stream of thought in the ENFJ mind and surfing that stream usually takes another Ni-user]. I've had trouble getting along with almost all types except other Ni users for the most part.


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish I could say, but since I don't know ANY...  Oh and if they were closish in age, great. I don't mind big age differences for friends, but I always feel the other person may think I'm _really _weird.  Once again, I will attribute my lack of knowing these types, along with anyother N types to being an extreme introvert. I see people on PerC write about knowing so many types, or less common ones and I wish I had the same experience.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Lots of ESFPs, ENFP's, ESFJ's [especially] are mistyped as ENFJ's - or come across as ENFJ's. ENFJ's are rare and also much of what you've described is extremely dependent on their enneagram Type. The "testor" ENFJ is usually a counter-phobic 6, *the "calm and serene" ENFJ is probably a Type 9* .. the manipulative flatterer could be a Type 2, the charmer could be a type 3 and so on and so forth.
> 
> Also, it's rare than an ENFJ would allow someone to get too close until and unless there's reason to. ENFJ's are focused individuals generally and would rather keep their attention on the bigger picture based on long-term consequences [the butterfly effect of various seemingly unrelated events is like a constant stream of thought in the ENFJ mind and *surfing that stream usually takes another Ni-user*]. I've had trouble getting along with almost all types except other Ni users for the most part.


My brother is a 9w1 ENFJ. He and I have always been close friends and we still are even though we've both grown up and moved away. This stuff really rings true, at least in his case. He clearly has a strong understanding of what's going on, what he's doing, and where his efforts are leading. I can see his Ni at work in him, but he doesn't share it with anyone. We get along very well, but he only relates to me through his Fe. I get him laughing, happy, excited and he likes sharing his thoughts, ideas, and opinions, but he never shares his plan or vision.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Misha said:


> Which extrovert do you prefer?
> 
> 
> I happen to click with both, though there is one significant difference between them.
> ...


Conversation is easier with ENFP's because they don't have Fe that tries to badger you to conform to social rules. Also, conversation is more random with ENFP's because of our Ne function that just naturally comes up with random shit.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Lots of ESFPs, ENFP's, ESFJ's [especially] are mistyped as ENFJ's - or come across as ENFJ's. ENFJ's are rare and also much of what you've described is extremely dependent on their enneagram Type. The "testor" ENFJ is usually a counter-phobic 6, the "calm and serene" ENFJ is probably a Type 9 .. the manipulative flatterer could be a Type 2, the charmer could be a type 3 and so on and so forth.
> 
> Also, it's rare than an ENFJ would allow someone to get too close until and unless there's reason to. ENFJ's are focused individuals generally and would rather keep their attention on the bigger picture based on long-term consequences [the butterfly effect of various seemingly unrelated events is like a constant stream of thought in the ENFJ mind and surfing that stream usually takes another Ni-user]. I've had trouble getting along with almost all types except other Ni users for the most part.


I think it would be safe to say that some ENFJ are actually typed as ENFP  I don't know a lot about the ENNG, although from what you wrote here, we have a few 2,9 ENNG ( core ) ENFP here at PerC. After reviewing the two different Cognitive functions test were posted by ENFP, many of them typed with very well developed Fe, some much higher than Fi. Perhaps a few are INFJ also....but hey, what can you do, the individual has to come to terms with that themselves, that or study the functions to understand that the order in which we function is what makes up our type. If you function using Fe DOM or AUX, no matter how much you desire to be ENFP, it doesn't make it true.


----------

